# What do you think about global warming?



## Blue Tick

Inspired by this article. 

What do you think about global warming?
The problem I have with the global warming issue is it always seems to have a left of left bent and I should apologize for being a person.


----------



## Whitefield

Bad science.


----------



## Herald

At best I believe the evidence for man made global warming is inconclusive. When the scientific community engages in smear tactics against opposing views, as is done with the evolution debate, they lose all cedibility In my humble opinion.


----------



## Skyler

Global warming is real. I know because it's warmer today than it was two weeks ago.

...but I'm personally convinced that it has its root in mainly natural causes. While our actions do have an effect on the environment, I think that natural disasters like volcanos do a whole lot more than we do.


----------



## SRoper

I think climate change is almost certainly real, very possibly influenced by man, and it's totally unknown whether we can realistically do anything to reverse it. Our resources would be much better spent adapting.


----------



## coramdeo

*mico vs. macro*

We should, of course be good stewards of what God has given us.

We do have some effect on our local environment on a mico level ie. smog in big cities, etc. However since one good volcano can produce more "pollution" than man in all of history, I doubt we have too much effect on God's design.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I voted 5 and 7.


----------



## shackleton

We should be good stewards but I think it is just a natural pattern. Even the atheist scientists state emphatically that even if there is "global warming" there will still be another ice age. 

Besides, if we are all evolving won't better people just rise up who can live in these hot environments?


----------



## Curt

Who knows what the optimum temperature is for the earth?


----------



## brianeschen

SRoper said:


> I think *climate change* is almost certainly real, very possibly influenced by man, and it's totally unknown whether we can realistically do anything to reverse it. Our resources would be much better spent adapting.


That's right. We should remember that it's not "global warming" anymore . . . it's "climate change." That leaves enough room just in case things start cooling off again.


----------



## VictorBravo

My only consistently recurring thought on the subject:

When they outlaw global warming only outlaws will be warm.


----------



## Rogerant

The scientific evidence supporting "man made" global warming seems iffy at best to me. I tend to trust in empirical evidence, that is the "Word". My exegesis would conclude that whenever famine, hail, drought, plagues, earthquakes etc. came upon the earth is that it had something to do with God's anger towards sin. The only solution that man could affect these conditions was to repent and to return to the Lord and His ways. No where can I find in the Scriptures does it state that when we are in this predicament are we to extinguish burnt offerings or to replace our menstrual cloths or diapers with recycled papyrus. Nor do I see a precedent for placing quotas on herds of methane gas producing oxen and sheep to appease God's wrath. Earth Day is the environmentalists day of atonement and the smart car is their phylactery.

Just my not so humble opinion.

_"Professing themselves to be wise, they became fools, and changed the glory of the uncorruptable God into an image made like to corruptable man, and to birds, and fourfooted beasts and creeping things...who changed the truth of God into a lie, and worshipped and served the creature more than the Creator, who is blessed forever. Amen"_


----------



## kvanlaan

The apex of narcissism. 

If they want people to be 'green', they should look at Puritan farmers. Stewardship was very important to them and excess was a sin.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH

i think it proves how bad historical science is (evolution)


----------



## SolaScriptura

victorbravo said:


> My only consistently recurring thought on the subject:
> 
> When they outlaw global warming only outlaws will be warm.


----------



## LawrenceU

Man caused Global Warming, or Climate Change as they have taken to calling it, is a ploy to subjugate men and nations to increasing government and international control. There is a reason that Communists almost as a movement shifted to the 'green' camp with the fall of the Soviet Union.

Global warming and cooling does happen, but it is of natural occurrence. To think that puny man can do such damage to the earth is laughable. All of the green house gases introduced into the atmosphere since the Industrial Revolution do not even rate to the amount spewed out by a moderate volcanic eruption.


----------



## Richard King

I think there is slight of hand going on and mostly the talk of temp control 
is more about control than it is about temperature.

I think carbon dioxide is plant food. Plant something.

I have found some interesting comments to consider here:

American Thinker: UFOs and AGW


----------



## EricP

*global warming/ozone holes/coming ice age/radon gas*

Advancing years (and a subscription to Time in the 70's) does allow for some perspective on some things. Having tinkered in "hard science" a while ago, sometimes its hard for non-tinkerers to see how much non-scientific agenda-making goes into some of these passing future shock like catastrophes. Today's less than universal global warming bandwagon riding has huge financial, social, and political underpinnings--for example, if you are a hard working climate scientist who is trying to do research that happens to fly in the face of GW hysteria, good luck getting grant support, publication, or an academic appointment anywhere; likewise, media folks would hardly have your phone number on speed dial, and agenda-driven governmental "task forces" would ignore your opinions in favor of those that go well with the rest of the herd. The bottom line as I try to read it is that 1) there is no proof that any "global warming" really occurs apart from periodic cycles of warming and cooling that have apparently occurred for LONG periods of time; 2) since warming/cooling have occurred before the industrial revolution and since, man's contribution is minimal (compared, say, to Mt St. Helens). 3) there are likely many aspects of proper "stewardship of the land" for which we are responsible and accountable to God, which are real and somewhat neglected by many of us ("us" in the generic human as well as Christian sense)


----------



## dbroyles

Skyler said:


> Global warming is real. I know because it's warmer today than it was two weeks ago.



Ah, but it's also cooler...down under, that is.


----------



## Skyler

dbroyles said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Global warming is real. I know because it's warmer today than it was two weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but it's also cooler...down under, that is.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but American politics isn't concerned with the state of affairs Down Under.


----------



## Rich Koster

I believe God made this planet to be "self healing" . The environment adjusts as temperature cycles up and down to balance itself. I think the contrast between summer and winter show this a little. If it didn't heal, all of the volcanic eruptions would have either frozen us out or choked us by now. All of the forest fires caused by lightning would have destroyed most of the land by now and blackened the sky. Al Gore and company have decided that God needs their help governing His creation, I say no.


----------



## Timothy William

None of the options exactly matched my view, but I chose 2, 3 and 7 to give an overall indication of my opinions.


----------



## Berean

Al Gore keeps getting hotter under the collar


----------



## PresbyDane

Well globa warming is a farce but we should also be good stewards, both those are true


----------



## christiana

Global warming? Yes, but on God's timetable!
2 Peter 3:10 I love the part about the 'big noise'!


10 But the day of the Lord will come as a thief in the night, in which the heavens will pass away with a great noise, and the elements will melt with fervent heat; both the earth and the works that are in it will be burned up.


----------



## OPC'n

The earth cycles like this....it's nature doing what nature does.


----------



## Nate

Some good and not so good science on both sides. I voted 1, 2 and 7.


----------



## nasa30

Bad science. The tough part is that being a good steward of the earth has been hijacked by nut cases. Every time I go to recycle, I am surrounded by people who think I worship the sun and not the SON!


----------



## DonP

Having said that, newest science shows we are in a 20 year cooling and then there may be a warming after that. 
I see these as normal cycles God is in control of. The rest is junk science to make a $$ on. 
The only warming people need to be concerned about is the eternal warming.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Of course I am sure the Fall had nothing to do with the instability of the Earth.


----------



## SRoper

brianeschen said:


> SRoper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think *climate change* is almost certainly real, very possibly influenced by man, and it's totally unknown whether we can realistically do anything to reverse it. Our resources would be much better spent adapting.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. We should remember that it's not "global warming" anymore . . . it's "climate change." That leaves enough room just in case things start cooling off again.
Click to expand...


I think it's used because while the average global temperatures will increase, some regions may experience a colder climate.

Does anyone have a source for the claim that a single volcano emits more greenhouse gases than all of man's contribution? I'm pretty sure that the evidence is that man's contribution is several orders of magnitude higher than all volcanic activity.


----------



## Romans922

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I voted 5 and 7.


----------



## VictorBravo

SRoper said:


> Does anyone have a source for the claim that a single volcano emits more greenhouse gases than all of man's contribution? I'm pretty sure that the evidence is that man's contribution is several orders of magnitude higher than all volcanic activity.



US Geological Survey says the opposite:



> Comparison of CO2 emissions from volcanoes vs. human activities.
> Scientists have calculated that volcanoes emit between about 130-230 *million* tonnes (145-255 million tons) of CO2 into the atmosphere every year (Gerlach, 1999, 1991). This estimate includes both subaerial and submarine volcanoes, about in equal amounts. Emissions of CO2 by human activities, including fossil fuel burning, cement production, and gas flaring, amount to about 27 *billion* tonnes per year (30 billion tons) [ ( Marland, et al., 2006) - The reference gives the amount of released carbon (C), rather than CO2, through 2003.]. Human activities release more than 130 times the amount of CO2 emitted by volcanoes--the equivalent of more than 8,000 additional volcanoes like Kilauea (Kilauea emits about 3.3 million tonnes/year)! (Gerlach et. al., 2002)



(Emphasis added)

Volcanic Gases and Their Effects


Click tab labeled “Effects”


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

I answered #2 and #7


----------



## Blueridge Believer

FOXNews.com - Do Fat People Cause Global Warming? - Science News | Science & Technology | Technology News

http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/climate-change/cow-emissions-more-damaging-to-planet-than-cosub2sub-from-cars-427843.html
Cow 'emissions' cause global warming

And this is where all of this BULLBUTTER is leading:
http://www.carbontax.org/blogarchives/2009/03/11/imagine-a-harmonized-global-co2-tax/
Global carbon tax


----------



## LawrenceU

victorbravo said:


> SRoper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a source for the claim that a single volcano emits more greenhouse gases than all of man's contribution? I'm pretty sure that the evidence is that man's contribution is several orders of magnitude higher than all volcanic activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Geological Survey says the opposite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison of CO2 emissions from volcanoes vs. human activities.
> Scientists have calculated that volcanoes emit between about 130-230 *million* tonnes (145-255 million tons) of CO2 into the atmosphere every year (Gerlach, 1999, 1991). This estimate includes both subaerial and submarine volcanoes, about in equal amounts. Emissions of CO2 by human activities, including fossil fuel burning, cement production, and gas flaring, amount to about 27 *billion* tonnes per year (30 billion tons) [ ( Marland, et al., 2006) - The reference gives the amount of released carbon (C), rather than CO2, through 2003.]. Human activities release more than 130 times the amount of CO2 emitted by volcanoes--the equivalent of more than 8,000 additional volcanoes like Kilauea (Kilauea emits about 3.3 million tonnes/year)! (Gerlach et. al., 2002)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (Emphasis added)
> 
> Volcanic Gases and Their Effects
> 
> 
> Click tab labeled “Effects”
Click to expand...


I'll have to see if I can find the data that I read last year about this. They were not talking about the regular emissions of volcanoes when comparing them to human output, but eruptions. I also seem to recall them demonstrating some rather creative mathematics used by various government agencies in the natural creation of C and CO2 when comparing it to human activity creation. Basically, they did not used the same parameters in analysis. I'll have to find it. . .


----------



## A guy

Richard King said:


> I think there is slight of hand going on and mostly the talk of temp control
> is more about control than it is about temperature.
> 
> American Thinker: UFOs and AGW



This is an excellent point. They have moved on from telling us what cars to drive to what foods we can eat. We had "low carbon diet" day yesterday at work.


----------



## LawrenceU

A guy said:


> Richard King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is slight of hand going on and mostly the talk of temp control
> is more about control than it is about temperature.
> 
> American Thinker: UFOs and AGW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an excellent point. They have moved on from telling us what cars to drive to what foods we can eat. We had "low carbon diet" day yesterday at work.
Click to expand...


What no lump charcoal appetizers?! Don't they know it is good for the digestion?


----------



## Blue Tick

Blueridge Believer said:


> FOXNews.com - Do Fat People Cause Global Warming? - Science News | Science & Technology | Technology News
> 
> Cow 'emissions' more damaging to planet than CO<SUB>2</SUB> from cars - Climate Change, Environment - The Independent
> Cow 'emissions' cause global warming
> 
> And this is where all of this BULLBUTTER is leading:
> Carbon Tax Center Imagine: A Harmonized, Global CO2 Tax
> Global carbon tax




 Insane!


----------



## Wannabee

454 bigblock 1-ton Chevy. If it's warmer, turn on the A/C.


----------



## Edward

Global warming is so 'last year'. Get in on the cutting edge of 'Global Cooling' 

Well, not really cutting edge - Newsweek broke the story of Global Cooling in April, 1975 - the cover story, as I recall. 

Read a reprint here: Newsweek on the cooling world


----------



## Reformed Thomist

A socialist ruse.


----------

